# [RADIOS/HYBRIDS]*UPDATED* 4.0.4 FULL 2/6/2012 PLUS FRIED RADIO Halp!



## ready5 (Jan 28, 2012)

First off... if youve tried my packages and you like... slap that tanks button!

Radio patch from 4.0.4 update package found on android police. SEE BELOW! Read ENTIRE OP!!!
_________________________
This isnt anything new, but rather combination of what many report to be better of the LTE and CDMA radios. Just a simple repackaging. It appears to be the better of combinations I have tried. Handoff between 3g/4g appears be for my set of 5 phones in various areas around CT, so please no "your wrong " posts.

FLASH IN CWR unless your having issues,.. then follow directions below for Fried Radio.

Cheers!

Hybrid 1 VZW EK5 CDMA(4.0.2) / EK4 LTE(4.0.3)

Ready5

MD5: 999b87799b5846af96694d25c62cea8b

Updated: New combination for those of you who seem to get worse results with the hybrid 1 package.

Hybrid 2 VZW EK6 CDMA(4.0.3) / EK2 LTE(4.0.2)

MD5: 24afbc22c9ba88e7cbdd248147762289

If your not cool with "patching" your LTE radio image and want to wait for a full 4.0.4 LTE image try my newest hybrid below. Bootloader update was removed, so no reverting to stock needed!

Hybrid 3 VZW V.FA02 CDMA(4.0.4) / EK4 LTE(4.0.3)

MD5: 3383d0b47c5e9aaab0d638f6c2290a0c
___________________________________________
For those who wanted the 4.0.4 radios without the bootloader so you DO NOT have to revert to stock rom to take this, here you go. Few things to note.

1.) Im not responsible for anything that happens to your phone as a result of this.

2.) I have tested the packages on the 4 GNEXS I have.

3.) This package includes a FULL CDMA image and a LTE FULL IMAGE... WHICH MEANS... this IS a final radio, Please report feedback but dont be a dick.









4.) NO NEED TO FLASH to 4.0.2 as this is a FULL LTE and CDMA image!

*If you get any errors while flashing anyoff the Hybrids or the 4.0.4 radios...no sweat. Pull the batt for a few seconds, boot into fastboot then recovery and go again! *

That is all.......

VZW CDMA FULL v.FA02(4.0.4) / LTE FULL FA02(4.0.4) NO BOOTLDR

MD5: 0725ec0e6da5f5994beb37504a528d9e

________________________________________________

For those of you who have fried your radios before, never fear. A simple fix is to download the Galaxy Nexus Toolkit v5.1 and put your phone into the fastboot menu.

1.) Download a radio package from either 4.0.2 or 4.0.3 or 4.0.4 and extract the radio.img and radio-cdma.img to the put_img_files_to_flash_here folder that the toolkit installed to.
2.) Select the option to Boot or Flash IMG files
3.) VERY IMPORTANT!! Follow the prompt and enter in radio-cdma.img first! If you flash LTE radio first, and then CDMA, CDMA will purge the LTE Radio!!!!!
4.) When prompted to change permissions so no, and when prompted to flash another file say yes.
5.) Now enter in radio.img and flash.

Your radios are now recovered. To confirm fastboot should show the 2 radios versions. If it only shows CDMA radio version, then you screwed up! Try again.


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

So this is essentially the same thing? No need to flash this if you already have it?


----------



## Droidx316 (Jun 21, 2011)

Would like to know this to.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ChickenTuna (Jan 28, 2012)

Not much of a difference for me, i've been getting 1 bar of 4G inside the house so far


----------



## Oman0123 (Oct 1, 2011)

ChickenTuna said:


> Not much of a difference for me, i've been getting 1 bar of 4G inside the house so far


At least you get 4g at your house. Im about a mile or two outside of the coverage


----------



## ready5 (Jan 28, 2012)

DroidOnRoids said:


> So this is essentially the same thing? No need to flash this if you already have it?


No some people have had better luck with 4.0.2's CDMA radio, and hated the LTE radio, but then loved 4.0.3s LTE radio and hated the CDMA. Many people who have tried my combo like the handoff better between the two.


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

Unfortunately I had to flash back. While the hand offs are superb. I can never get lower than 83dbm for my LTE signal on the 4.0.3 radio. On the 4.0.2 LTE radio, I can get 75 dbm.


----------



## theidoctor (Jun 16, 2011)

thanks ready5. its been working wonders for me. How has the second hybrid worked for you?


----------



## awtenterprise (Nov 5, 2011)

Weird. Can't seem to get it to flash in cwr. Get a status 6 error. Checked md5 and downloaded twice.

Any ideas

AdamT

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ready5 (Jan 28, 2012)

awtenterprise said:


> Weird. Can't seem to get it to flash in cwr. Get a status 6 error. Checked md5 and downloaded twice.
> 
> Any ideas
> 
> ...


Which hybrid you using? 1 or 2?


----------



## frankiedizzle87 (Dec 27, 2011)

I have regular 4.0.3 radio but have 3*4 bard or 4G at work none at home:+( work is 5 mins Away. I hate that

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

What's this talk of 2 different hybrids?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ready5 (Jan 28, 2012)

GTvert90 said:


> What's this talk of 2 different hybrids?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Read the OP.. its been updated as the topic has stated.


----------



## 360razir (Dec 1, 2011)

awtenterprise said:


> Weird. Can't seem to get it to flash in cwr. Get a status 6 error. Checked md5 and downloaded twice.
> 
> Any ideas?


Same here when trying to flash Hybrid 2...Status 6...aborting install. Any ideas, OP? Thanks for posting these. Got a bit of a better signal with Hybrid 1, but also wanted to check Hybrid 2 to see if that is even better yet.


----------



## Helltoupee (Jun 12, 2011)

Seems to be a pattern here. Checked MD5 for hybrid 2 and keep getting aborts. Checked the file name for zip.zip but not the case. Tried to shorten the file name and remove the spaces and special characters. Still won't flash.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk.


----------



## klobkelosh (Feb 2, 2012)

Just wanted to say that hybrid 1 has been working very well for me

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Howie Dub (Dec 30, 2011)

Any word on getting the link to the second hybrid working? Wanted to try it out and see if it made a difference. Thanks.


----------



## ExiledThemer (Jan 6, 2012)

can we just pull the .imgs from hybrid 2 and put them in the hybrid 1 zip and flash. ...since its aborting.


----------



## tourplayer (Aug 16, 2011)

ready5 said:


> For those of you who have fried your radios before, never fear. A simple fix is to download the Galaxy Nexus Toolkit v4.1 and put your phone into the fastboot menu.
> 
> 1.) Download a radio package from either 4.0.2 or 4.0.3 and extract the radio.img and radio-cdma.img to the put_img_files_to_flash_here folder that the toolkit installed to.
> 2.) Select the option to Boot or Flash IMG files
> ...


I installed this when it first dropped and my connection was definitely faster to connect and switch. However, last night my phone would no longer connect to 3G or LTE. I just returned my phone to bone stock with locked bootloader in order to get a sim card exchange and I wanted to make sure the above steps wouldn't have solved my problem. Is it safe to say that returning the stock image on my phone (as outlined in the first post of this forum) should have fixed any radio issue this could have caused? Is it 100% safe to say this radio mod couldn't have killed my sim card? The new sim card did fix my problems but I'm hesitant to reflash this even though it worked great. The guys at Verizon were completely convinced something I did hosed the sim card but they were nice enough to fix it anyways.


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

What is the best way to test this radio? I am on I515.09 V.EK06 / I515.EK04 radio (stock).

I want to try one of these but how can I test it to see if I get better reception?

Just check the dBm in the same location with different radios?


----------



## ready5 (Jan 28, 2012)

Howie Dub said:


> Any word on getting the link to the second hybrid working? Wanted to try it out and see if it made a difference. Thanks.


Delete old zips! FIXED! Check OP!


----------



## Howie Dub (Dec 30, 2011)

ready5 said:


> Delete old zips! FIXED! Check OP!


sweet! thanks!


----------



## asnom (Feb 4, 2012)

Lost 4g when i flashed this in the exact spot i had 4g before flashing. Not sure if i should have waited longer but i flashed back and got 4g again. Radio did give me a better connection, reading -93 without 4g (EK04) opposed to -108 with 4g (EK02)


----------



## Trooper (Jun 16, 2011)

So which radio seems to be better? One or two? I've had a lot of data drops the past few days so I'm tempted to try one. Thanks.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Trooper (Jun 16, 2011)

By the way. These are my current radios. Is this stock? Thanks.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ready5 (Jan 28, 2012)

Trooper said:


> By the way. These are my current radios. Is this stock? Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your not on stock.. you seem to have flashed the unofficial 4.0.3 radios... try both hybrids and see what works for you. Easy to do. Ill have 4.0.4 radios up tonight.


----------



## ready5 (Jan 28, 2012)

NEW 4.0.4 radio patch WITHOUT Bootloader so you DONT have to go back to stock... NOW UP! report!


----------



## Edward.hall510 (Jan 17, 2012)

If you already flashed the 4.0.4 radios and bootloader, will your hybrid 3 still be okay to flash over that?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ready5 (Jan 28, 2012)

Edward.hall510 said:


> If you already flashed the 4.0.4 radios and bootloader, will your hybrid 3 still be okay to flash over that?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Yes but Id give your phone a reboot and another day or so before moving on from 4.0.4 ... let it settle.


----------



## Edward.hall510 (Jan 17, 2012)

Gotcha preciate it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## je2345 (Aug 16, 2011)

Just flashed the latest 4.04 hybrid and all is great! Running code name android 1.3.0 and installed 4.02 first then booted up then booted back to recovery to flash 4.04 hybrid w/out boot loader. 4G is much faster. Never got faster than 10mb down & 3mb up with Nexus at home and now doing at least 18mb down & 14up. Thanks!


----------



## jerrycycle (Jul 30, 2011)

I was running the hybrid 2 then flash the 4.0.4 (no btl) on top. Running ok. Couple days use will see how the performance is.


----------



## bmerrill63 (Jun 7, 2011)

Flashed the 4.0.4 cdma and patch to 4.0.4 no bootloader this morning. The process went smooth rebooted and check about screen and saw the LTE portion appears to be the same version number as 4.0.3. Is this correct or should I rehash the zip? 
I checked MD5 before flashing. Running AOKP M3. 
Came from 4.0.3 radios.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## questioncom (Aug 14, 2011)

bmerrill63 said:


> Flashed the 4.0.4 cdma and patch to 4.0.4 no bootloader this morning. The process went smooth rebooted and check about screen and saw the LTE portion appears to be the same version number as 4.0.3. Is this correct or should I rehash the zip?
> I checked MD5 before flashing. Running AOKP M3.
> Came from 4.0.3 radios.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I just flashed the zip and don't have that issue. You sure you flashed the right zip?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## bmerrill63 (Jun 7, 2011)

questioncom said:


> I just flashed the zip and don't have that issue. You sure you flashed the right zip?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


 Yes. It's the last one listed on the OP

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## A.C.Sanchez (Sep 23, 2011)

bmerrill63 said:


> Yes. It's the last one listed on the OP
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


You weren't on 402 before you flashed. You flashed the upgrade that goes from 402 to 404. Try again by either going to 402 first or flashing just the radio zip that I think P3 built.


----------



## bmerrill63 (Jun 7, 2011)

A.C.Sanchez said:


> You weren't on 402 before you flashed. You flashed the upgrade that goes from 402 to 404. Try again by either going to 402 first or flashing just the radio zip that I think P3 built.


 I ended up going back to 402 then up to 404 and all is well. Thanks for the help everyone

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ready5 (Jan 28, 2012)

A.C.Sanchez said:


> Flashed the 4.0.4 cdma and patch to 4.0.4 no bootloader this morning. The process went smooth rebooted and check about screen and saw the LTE portion appears to be the same version number as 4.0.3. Is this correct or should I rehash the zip?
> I checked MD5 before flashing. Running AOKP M3.
> Came from 4.0.3 radios.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Contrary to what was first reported when these came out, Ive found you can in fact patch from 4.0.3 In your case bmerrill63, the LTE radio do not take, so for anyone reading this thinking about trying it coming from 4.0.3 .. if you get the v.FA02 radio on but stay at ek4 for the LTE.. after flashing is done, do a battery pull, and flash again. Should fix that.


----------



## bryannh (Jun 30, 2011)

went back to 4.0.2 radios to flash the new 4.0.4 hybrid and i already have 2 extra 4g bars at my house, very awesome! thank you!


----------



## questioncom (Aug 14, 2011)

im extremely pleased with the neww radio. I def have better 4G coverage now, and the hand off from wifi to 4g is pretty much instant.


----------



## bmerrill63 (Jun 7, 2011)

ready5 said:


> Contrary to what was first reported when these came out, Ive found you can in fact patch from 4.0.3 In your case bmerrill63, the LTE radio do not take, so for anyone reading this thinking about trying it coming from 4.0.3 .. if you get the v.FA02 radio on but stay at ek4 for the LTE.. after flashing is done, do a battery pull, and flash again. Should fix that.


I thought about trying that but instead just reverted. Thanks for the reply man.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## goater1220 (Aug 14, 2011)

ready5 said:


> I tried the battery pull and reflashed and still didn't work I was trying the hybrid 3. Any ideas?
> 
> Contrary to what was first reported when these came out, Ive found you can in fact patch from 4.0.3 In your case bmerrill63, the LTE radio do not take, so for anyone reading this thinking about trying it coming from 4.0.3 .. if you get the v.FA02 radio on but stay at ek4 for the LTE.. after flashing is done, do a battery pull, and flash again. Should fix that.


----------



## DeadmanIncJS (Nov 24, 2011)

just flashed the radio's only (no bootloader) we'll see how this goes...


----------



## DeadmanIncJS (Nov 24, 2011)

no data signal. going back to 4.0.3


----------



## lortay78 (Jun 11, 2011)

Your Hybrid #1 just saved my bacon. I guess I had 403 on my phone (I had list track) reverted to 402, then flashed 404. Barely had any data, and had to wait several minutes for that. Found your hybrid searching for 403, and my phone is blazing fast again. Thank You!


----------



## Shooshi (Dec 31, 2011)

Hey everyone!

I'm a little hesitant to try this without the guidance of the community. I want to flash to 4.0.2 then flash the 4.0.4 radios. Can someone direct me on how to go about doing that? (ex: flash hybrid 1 then 4.0.4 full?) I'm getting confused with all the hybrids and whatnot.

My Current Baseband is I515.09 V.EK05 / I515.EK02

Thank you!!!


----------



## jacko1 (Aug 1, 2011)

Shooshi said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I'm a little hesitant to try this without the guidance of the community. I want to flash to 4.0.2 then flash the 4.0.4 radios. Can someone direct me on how to go about doing that? (ex: flash hybrid 1 then 4.0.4 full?) I'm getting confused with all the hybrids and whatnot.
> 
> ...


Go to the link that ismoses posted get it and load it through cwr


----------



## Shooshi (Dec 31, 2011)

jacko1 said:


> Go to the link that ismoses posted get it and load it through cwr


I've search through this thread and did a member search for "ismoses" and wasn't able to find anything... a little more help would be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## jacko1 (Aug 1, 2011)

Shooshi said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I'm a little hesitant to try this without the guidance of the community. I want to flash to 4.0.2 then flash the 4.0.4 radios. Can someone direct me on how to go about doing that? (ex: flash hybrid 1 then 4.0.4 full?) I'm getting confused with all the hybrids and whatnot.
> 
> ...


Darn I meant adrynalyne posted


----------



## Shooshi (Dec 31, 2011)

jacko1 said:


> Darn I meant adrynalyne posted


Awesome! Thanks dude. Found his thread.


----------



## dr01dx (Dec 21, 2011)

I flashed the zip from the radios thread the .404 from the leaked build and rebooted . Works fine I ran speedtest at vzw and checked the signal to other phones. They were pretty close . Closer than before the update. I believe where I live n Cleveland suburb is kinda shady. The closer east i get to the vzw store the stronger the signal. For some reason the towers are better there. The signal for me has always been crappy outside the city where the vzw store is. The signal is weaker. I don't know why. But ill try and investigate more. But the radio update did help.









sent from my super gnex


----------



## ready5 (Jan 28, 2012)

What error are you getting? Details man! Details! lol If thats not working for you, then go to my OP and use the instructions for borked radio.. instead of using 402,403, or 404 radios.. use the radios from the package of mine that you want to install. Lemme know how it goes!


----------



## dr01dx (Dec 21, 2011)

ready5 said:


> What error are you getting? Details man! Details! lol If thats not working for you, then go to my OP and use the instructions for borked radio.. instead of using 402,403, or 404 radios.. use the radios from the package of mine that you want to install. Lemme know how it goes!


Are you talking to me? I have no error I just flashed the radio 4.04 zip like usual and Viola new radio......

sent from my super gnex


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Which has better overall results. V3 or full?


----------



## dr01dx (Dec 21, 2011)

all i know is i updated using the radios4.04 zip the other day, it rebooted and i continued using my phone, no problems at all. the signal is better and thats about it, i sold my X so i cant compare anything until my roommate comes back and i use his phone, to see if the signal is just crappy in our hood


----------



## ready5 (Jan 28, 2012)

dr01dx said:


> Are you talking to me? I have no error I just flashed the radio 4.04 zip like usual and Viola new radio......
> 
> sent from my super gnex


No.. if you look at who I quoted.. its says goater1220... glad ur up and running though!


----------



## ready5 (Jan 28, 2012)

BrentBlend said:


> Which has better overall results. V3 or full?


You have to try it for your self.. it really doesnt do any good to ask anyone else because results can vary so much.


----------



## mzimand (Jun 6, 2011)

Is there a reason not to flash to new radios and new bootloader together? I have the full radios(not patched) in a zip with the new bootloader. Is it safe to flash?
I got them from the TBH P3Droid.

Thanks


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

ready5 said:


> You have to try it for your self.. it really doesnt do any good to ask anyone else because results can vary so much.


you missed my 'overall' clause


----------



## ready5 (Jan 28, 2012)

BrentBlend said:


> Is there a reason not to flash to new radios and new bootloader together? I have the full radios(not patched) in a zip with the new bootloader. Is it safe to flash?
> I got them from the TBH P3Droid.
> 
> Thanks


No! Its quite alright..some people just prefer not to flash the bootloader. I personally have, they tend to have small improvements and very stable. The latest is suspected to help boot times a little with the whole 404 package. Just a lil rumor.


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

Hey quick question,
on the 4.04 full is it suppoed to take forever on flashing "LTE radio"

usually on every other radio ive flashed it's the other way around with it taking forever to flash CDMA radio

Edit: Doesn't matter I guess, it worked great here


----------



## goater1220 (Aug 14, 2011)

ready5 said:


> What error are you getting? Details man! Details! lol If thats not working for you, then go to my OP and use the instructions for borked radio.. instead of using 402,403, or 404 radios.. use the radios from the package of mine that you want to install. Lemme know how it goes!


I used the zip from the radio thread and all is good


----------



## dburgessme2 (Oct 15, 2011)

Is there a chance of getting a "hybrid 4"?

For me, the 4.0.3 cdma radio was better. Handoff from 1x to 3g worked better. Right now, I get hung on 1x when it should be switching off to 3g. So, I'd like to have the 4.0.3 cdma radio but keep the new 4.0.4 LTE radio.

Possible?

Thanks!


----------



## gaetawoo (Jan 4, 2012)

dburgessme2 said:


> Is there a chance of getting a "hybrid 4"?
> 
> For me, the 4.0.3 cdma radio was better. Handoff from 1x to 3g worked better. Right now, I get hung on 1x when it should be switching off to 3g. So, I'd like to have the 4.0.3 cdma radio but keep the new 4.0.4 LTE radio.
> 
> ...


you can make it yourself and flash them in fastboot.. just pull the radios you want from their zips and flash them in flashboot. this or the other RADIOS galaxy nexus thread have the simple command to do so.


----------



## Howie Dub (Dec 30, 2011)

dburgessme2 said:


> Is there a chance of getting a "hybrid 4"?
> 
> For me, the 4.0.3 cdma radio was better. Handoff from 1x to 3g worked better. Right now, I get hung on 1x when it should be switching off to 3g. So, I'd like to have the 4.0.3 cdma radio but keep the new 4.0.4 LTE radio.
> 
> ...


I had issues with the 3g to 4g handoff on the 404 radios; it would just hang on 3g unless i toggled 4g on/off. Then it would connect to 4g. What I did was copy the 403 cdma radio img from the 403 zip and paste it in the 404 zip (in the OP) using WinRAR. The radio imgs are named the same, so the copied img should just replace the 404 cdma img. When flashing, it will say that you are flashing the FA02 cdma radio; it's just cosmetic. The 403 cdma img will still be installed. If you want, you can open the updater script and change it in there, but it doesn't make a difference. As always, flash at your own risk, but that is what worked for me. I started with the stock 402 radios here and used the 402 to 404 patch zip with bootloader here that Adrynalyne posted before I flashed the above. Make sure to fully reboot between each flash, otherwise you might get an installation error.


----------



## drtunx (Dec 29, 2011)

I was a little skeptical to try the "hybrid" radio versions but after reading through the thread decided to give it a try. 
First try: HYBRID 1 --- To my surprise is working better for me than the complete 4.04!!! 
Great work brother, kudos! 
And
thank you everyone for providing feedbacks for guide other members


----------



## wil2bm (Feb 11, 2012)

Currently I'm running 4.0.4 Radios - Any opinions on sticking to full 4.0.4 or trying out Hybrid 3?


----------



## drtunx (Dec 29, 2011)

wil2bm said:


> Currently I'm running 4.0.4 Radios - Any opinions on sticking to full 4.0.4 or trying out Hybrid 3?


Its very relative as some of the members have stated in the previous pages. I , for example, have tried all and somehow hybrid 1 works best for me. Although, I would be interested in a " hybrid 4 " as *dburgessme2 *mentioned above


----------



## JaredDavis (Jan 25, 2012)

Do I just flash the full LTE radios (4th download link) over my custom ROM (AOKP build 23 w/ Defiant v3 kernel and on the 4.0.3 radios) in 
CWR or do I have to revert to stock 4.0.2 first?
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

So, for the three hybrids you need to be on stock 4.0.2 before flashing this, but flashing the *VZW CDMA FULL v.FA02(4.0.4) / LTE FULL FA02(4.0.4) NO BOOTLDR* you can be on any ROM? Or can you flash any of the radio packages on any ROM? Sorry, maybe it's just me, but the instructions weren't very clear.


----------



## gapi (Dec 31, 2011)

Geesh! Looks like you need a sticky in the 1st post.


----------



## Trav06 (Jun 13, 2011)

Do we need to pull the LTE sim card before flashing radios, or does that not matter?

Also, what is everyone using to test signal strength in dbm?


----------



## cuzzinz (Feb 9, 2012)

I use to be on the 4.0.4 leak and found that my 4g would just drop out randomly for no reason.

So i switched to hybrid 3 4.0.4 cmda / 4.0.3 lte and it has been amazing but i just noticed that when i went to the gym i had no signal for a while.... and when i got back to my office it kinda just sat with no data connection... it showed three bars but no 1x/3g/LTE and my data was out. i got impatient so i put it in airplane mode for 60 seconds and then turned airplane mode off and LTE came back... anyone ever have this issues on ANY of the radios?

-Cuz


----------



## dspcap (Oct 13, 2011)

Are there any survey's out there to see what combo of radio's are working best?


----------



## klobkelosh (Feb 2, 2012)

cuzzinz said:


> I use to be on the 4.0.4 leak and found that my 4g would just drop out randomly for no reason.
> 
> So i switched to hybrid 3 4.0.4 cmda / 4.0.3 lte and it has been amazing but i just noticed that when i went to the gym i had no signal for a while.... and when i got back to my office it kinda just sat with no data connection... it showed three bars but no 1x/3g/LTE and my data was out. i got impatient so i put it in airplane mode for 60 seconds and then turned airplane mode off and LTE came back... anyone ever have this issues on ANY of the radios?
> 
> -Cuz


My problem was 4g would hang on too long. It would show one bar but data wouldn't connect. Eventually 3g would kick in. Now on hybrid 3, 4g is not as strong, but i have data more consistently.


----------



## cuzzinz (Feb 9, 2012)

Its the same for me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## klobkelosh (Feb 2, 2012)

Anyone think there would be value in a fourth hybrid? I'm thinking the 4.0.3 cdma and 4.0.4 lte?

edit: I'm testing this now. If you want to try it out, download a fixed copy at (redacted) New md5 is 04f5cb5a71860d4e362ee410a354961dSorry if anyone got the screwed up onehttp://db.tt/olXFF1N4(New link)


----------



## mjforte (Jun 20, 2011)

I have been having problems with data drops with the full 4.0.4 radios. I flashed hybrid 1 and so far so good. Haven't experienced any drops yet.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mjforte (Jun 20, 2011)

Guess I just jinxed myself because I just had a data drop. Guess I'll try another hybrid.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mjforte (Jun 20, 2011)

kl0bk3l0sh said:


> Anyone think there would be value in a fourth hybrid? I'm thinking the 4.0.3 cdma and 4.0.4 lte?
> 
> edit: I'm testing this now. If you want to try it out, download a fixed copy at https://www.box.com/shared/7iiq9drp44n1lp6uqr3lNew md5 is 04f5cb5a71860d4e362ee410a354961dSorry if anyone got the screwed up one


Tried to download and says it's not available anymore.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## klobkelosh (Feb 2, 2012)

mjforte said:


> Tried to download and says it's not available anymore.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Poop...first time using box. Try dropbox: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/19204127/VZWGNEX_Radio_Hybrid4_403cdma_404lte.zip


----------



## klobkelosh (Feb 2, 2012)

So the 403cdma/404lte hybrid seems to be working pretty well after 24 hours. Strong 4g signal, but seems to release better to 3g under poor 4g signal strength, which is what i needed it to do. The 3g signal is very strong, of course, as the 403 cdma radio seemed to work the best so far. No noticeable change in telephone or wifi. Anyone else try it?


----------



## Trips555 (Feb 6, 2012)

From what I understand, the 4.02 cdma was best and 4.04 gives higher speeds? Would it make sense to hybrid those?


----------



## klobkelosh (Feb 2, 2012)

I think we should try that. Also, i read some reviews that thought the 401 radio was the best. We could try that too. Give me a few...


----------



## klobkelosh (Feb 2, 2012)

Ok, here's hybrid 5: 402cdma with 404lte: http://db.tt/aplaJGL0

Md5 9db900c8a1cae69a3196c33d3b9fbe50

And hybrid 6: 401 cdma with 404lte: http://db.tt/eUbo0EkK

Md5 0087858be86945c93223a087dcc0e2ed

Note: i haven't tested these yet. Also, all credit to Ready5 whose update zips were kanged for these hybrids.


----------



## Trips555 (Feb 6, 2012)

Wow! Thanks! That was fast!


----------



## mjforte (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm having good results with hybrid 6 so far.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Is their a proper way to test what radio works best? Do you just flash and see results immediately by indication of dbm/signal bars or by doing a speed test? And repeat for each set of radios?

Or is it only something you will notice with use of the phone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## klobkelosh (Feb 2, 2012)

Art Vandelay said:


> Is their a proper way to test what radio works best? Do you just flash and see results immediately by indication of dbm/signal bars or by doing a speed test? And repeat for each set of radios?
> 
> Or is it only something you will notice with use of the phone.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


For me it is pretty subjective. So try them out and decide which works best for you.


----------



## phenley (Jul 23, 2011)

Hybrid 5 and 6 links aren't working for me

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mjforte (Jun 20, 2011)

Here's a link to hybrid 6: http://db.tt/F9UggVex

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## phenley (Jul 23, 2011)

Awesome appreciate it! Was hybrid linked somewhere else or are you still working on getting that one up?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## klobkelosh (Feb 2, 2012)

My apologies...don't know what happened but drop box killed my links...here's 5: http://db.tt/OJofF1IB and 6: http://db.tt/gGX74RJf

Should probably see if op will host these.


----------



## mjforte (Jun 20, 2011)

I wasn't the one that created it. I had downloaded it yesterday and just put it in my dropbox. I don't have a link for hybrid 5 sorry.


----------



## snowbdr89 (Oct 22, 2011)

im getting pretty good results with hybrid #1 still drop data but unlike 4.0.4 radios it re connects alot faster so i think all the radios still suck for this device i wish there was a way to use the rezound radios, my rezound never dropped out of 4g!! but its a small thing to give up in order to have an unlockable device!!


----------



## mjforte (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm having the best results with hybrid 3 personally.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cuzzinz (Feb 9, 2012)

mjforte said:


> I'm having the best results with hybrid 3 personally.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Same for me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## snowbdr89 (Oct 22, 2011)

im just curious why couldnt radios from say like htc be used?


----------



## mjforte (Jun 20, 2011)

snowbdr89 said:


> im just curious why couldnt radios from say like htc be used?


Different hardware.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## snowbdr89 (Oct 22, 2011)

mjforte said:


> Different hardware.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


well that blows, why does samsung use such crappy radios, all tho i am getting pretty good results from hybrid 3


----------



## xmike (Jun 29, 2011)

I live in a low signal 3g only area. What's the best cdma radio out there?


----------



## gapi (Dec 31, 2011)

Is there any way to download the radios without installing that junk ware 4Share stuff?


----------



## cuzzinz (Feb 9, 2012)

gapi said:


> Is there any way to download the radios without installing that junk ware 4Share stuff?


I was just thinking the same thing... how do we download this?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

anyone got any new hybrids based off the full LTE image (not the patch) from yesterday's latest 4.04 radio's?

I'm looking for a 4.02 CDMA radio, and a 4.04 full lte radio. 4G is greatly improved from yesterday's radio's but 3g is terrible


----------



## whitlecj (Apr 25, 2012)

I am in somewhat a low signal area at my house. No 4g coverage and sketchy 3g (although my wifes iphone does fine there). I am constantly getting bad static and cutouts when talking on the phone from home. Anyone have a radio recommendation for me? Also I use TWRP do I have to go back to CWR to flash these?


----------



## famous (Jun 12, 2012)

@whitlecj - People get varied responses to the different radios. I can say that signal, data and switching were great with the newest FC04 and FC05 radios but the static, popping, and cutouts (sound quality) were much worse (for me). It made bluetooth unusable. So, for me, FA02 radios are my best option since I need to hear people and use bluetooth. Maybe you'll be luckier. Here's a link for flashable radios that you can try out. I'm all ears if anyone has a good solution to the bluetooth issues because if I could get good call quality I'd be using the latest radios.
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12864-radiosvzw-all-radios-in-flashable-zip/


----------



## zathus (Jan 2, 2012)

famous said:


> @whitlecj - People get varied responses to the different radios. I can say that signal, data and switching were great with the newest FC04 and FC05 radios but the static, popping, and cutouts (sound quality) were much worse (for me). It made bluetooth unusable. So, for me, FA02 radios are my best option since I need to hear people and use bluetooth. Maybe you'll be luckier. Here's a link for flashable radios that you can try out. I'm all ears if anyone has a good solution to the bluetooth issues because if I could get good call quality I'd be using the latest radios.
> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12864-radiosvzw-all-radios-in-flashable-zip/


+1
I pretty much only use Bluetooth for calls and it was unbearable on FC05. My data and everything else is solid enough on FA02. I just don't like not having the latest and greatest =P

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## whitlecj (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks guys. I reinstalled cwm and was able to flash one of the hybrid radios. We will see how it goes.


----------



## auraspeed (Aug 22, 2011)

gapi said:


> I was just thinking the same thing... how do we download this?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


+2, don't want to register on a random filesharing site to download a radio. Any other download sources?


----------

